# Is it possible to buy cocaine seeds?



## lowblower (Oct 15, 2012)

Id never buy it but i would grow a plant and try it traditionally, so is it possible to get hold of seeds? Thanks


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.cocagrowers.org/Default.aspx?tabid=666&ProductID=2132&List=0&SortField=ProductName,UnitCost

Just typed in this thread title to google....


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 15, 2012)

My uncle grew some but said it's not realistic to grow enough to use, it takes a greenhouse environment and kilos of leaves to make anything. You could chew on the leaves with baking soda but it would be very subtle.


----------



## lowblower (Oct 15, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> http://www.cocagrowers.org/Default.aspx?tabid=666&ProductID=2132&List=0&SortField=ProductName,UnitCost
> 
> Just typed in this thread title to google....


I was hoping for a review, but thanks anyway! 100 euros lol. Definitely need a review for that price!!


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 15, 2012)

The title of this thread says it all.....lol


----------



## lowblower (Oct 15, 2012)

Even if i grew enough to have one fat line of pure coke, id do it. Coz i dont use coke, round here its like 1% so i keep that shit away from my nose. Id spend time to have one good night on it tho....i have no idea how much id need for an 1/8th or something that size tho


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2012)

Reconsider doing uncut lines. the mortuary is currently over booked.


----------



## lowblower (Oct 15, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> The title of this thread says it all.....lol


Well, it may sound dumb, but as a non user of cocaine, i would find it really satisfying to grow enough for an 1/8th and get some pure coke for a festival or something. Coz thats the only time i would do coke, as i said its mostly baby teething powder and god knows what else where im from. Never realy been interested in it. But i WOULD try some if i grew it myself.


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2012)

you are not fooling this crowed. you may not be there but you are on a
steep and dangerous path. 

little good will come to you while you are "just trying shit".

what is your families thought of recreational drugs?


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2012)

It takes BUSHELS of dried coca leaves and a lab to render any amount of cocaine. BUSHELS. Been there and seen that. The natives chew the leaf.


----------



## lowblower (Oct 15, 2012)

Im 25 bro lol Im not a crack head i said i wanna grow some pure coke to either snort at some festival or just munch on the leaves or make a tea or some shit. I dont want a kilo and i aint got the kind of life where i can just start snorting i got alot of shit to do


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 15, 2012)

Im just saying cocaine does not grow.its processed or something from coca plant leaves,not trying to offend anyone to each his own.Idk but im sure you would have to grow a small crop to get any snortable or whatever you do with itThats all,peace


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 15, 2012)

B e better off taking a vacation to puru or colombia and buying pure and swallowing it and flying back home.


----------



## lowblower (Oct 15, 2012)

lol may have to one day corso. 

I just did some reading on wikipedia and well i more confused than when i started lol. Ive always heard that u need kerosene to extract cocaine. Kind of offputting hehe and the extraction theory on wikipedia is like being in a biochemistry class again. But i think if im ever gonna use coke, im jus gonna make some kind of traditional tea or something. It might be interesting as a trip enhancer, who knows. Apparantly the traditional tea has medicinal properties.

Thanks for the input though guys, i might get hold of some cheap seeds one day n make a brew. Cheers!


----------



## lowblower (Oct 15, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> Im just saying cocaine does not grow.its processed or something from coca plant leaves,not trying to offend anyone to each his own.Idk but im sure you would have to grow a small crop to get any snortable or whatever you do with itThats all,peace


yeah alot of people are sayin 300g of leaf per 1g snortable lol Plus a who biochemistry process. So yeah, not quite worth a gram for my whole closet space. I would do it for like 4grams but yeah then i got to set up an extraction lab lol. I though coke was relatively easy to extract, but not really a natural product at all. Its just the first building block in a particle with very diffferent chemical properties.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 15, 2012)

lowblower said:


> yeah alot of people are sayin 300g of leaf per 1g snortable lol Plus a who biochemistry process. So yeah, not quite worth a gram for my whole closet space. I would do it for like 4grams but yeah then i got to set up an extraction lab lol. I though coke was relatively easy to extract, but not really a natural product at all. Its just the first building block in a particle with very diffferent chemical properties.


If it were that easy there would be no third world countries lol


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not into cocaine but I recently saw part of a documentary which explained some of the health benefits and nutritional value of the leaves before being processed. Its actually kinda fucked up that something so good for you is illegal because some people can't control themselves. I don't want to quote exact details but it is essentially a superfood. I want to obtain some seeds or a cutting if I can. I read a little on growing it and it sound fairly simple and the link above has nutes and dirt so as long as the deliver.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Oct 15, 2012)

If any of you trolls figure this fight out let me know how much a line would run me...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 15, 2012)

I dunno, haven't done a line in prolly 15 years and even then only a few. Last I heard, about 4 years ago an oz. (enough for a few lines) was running about $400 (if you knew the right people) in southern Colorado. Not that it matters, I don't mess with it and thats 1000 miles away.


----------



## OLD DUDE (Oct 15, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I dunno, haven't done a line in prolly 15 years and even then only a few. Last I heard, about 4 years ago *an oz. (enough for a few lines) *was running about $400 (if you knew the right people) in southern Colorado. Not that it matters, I don't mess with it and thats 1000 miles away.


Ummmmm, that's some big ass lines!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 15, 2012)

It's a lot of work for little gain. Why do you think you don't hear about people growing coca outside the Andes? And it will turn you into an ultra hardcore fiend and make a giant black penis grow in your ass. And you'll start raping senior citizens. 
Seriously the extraction isn't hard.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 15, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> and make a giant black penis grow in your ass


I've heard of a glass dick! If they would have used that image instead of those "this is your brain on drugs" commercials back in the 80's, I wonder if it could have prevented the crack outbreak? 

Bath salts has nothing on coke that makes you grow a giant black penis, in your ass!


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 15, 2012)

personally, I'd rather grow poppies. much more rewarding. it takes like 2-3 acres, and over a year just to make a decent amount of leaves for cocaine. not to mention the process seems like a bitch from leaves to paste, to coke.... not worth it.... unless you are stuck in the bolivian mountains with nothing else to do.


----------



## lowblower (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah mr duck, I have thought about that for a long time. I just guessed it was harder to grow or something. Pretty amazing that it can only be grown in the andes. Surely some genetic selection could get some more universal varieties? Then again i don't think that would be a great idea coz there would just be tonnes of crack heads running round. I think ill grow some one day for a tea, and see what the natives were banging on about for thousands years!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

It sound like if your already familiar with adjusting enviroments (lots of info on riu) that it shouldn't be that tricky at all to grow a little for personal use (tea, etc.). Its just not possible to grow large outdoor gardens here. Better that way anyways, imagine how different everything would be if Kansas was a coca state. Bunch of farmers with machine guns and a major drug war going down on the Canadian border!


----------



## canndo (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes you can grow coca, yes you can get Erythroxylum novogranatense /Erythroxylum var. coca seeds. You can grow them in high humidity environments and they will likely resist some of the diseases that afflict the plant when grown outside of it's more native habitat. Then you can brew a refreshing tea from the leaves. You will most likely never get enough cocain from the process (it is easy) of extraction from the leaves.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 16, 2012)

5.3mg of cocaine per 1g of coca leaves is what I've heard. 

That would mean for 5.3 grams, you would need 1k of leaves. You can buy coca leaves offline in a few forms. 
http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/govpubs/cocccp.htm

Be careful, cocaine is awesome. And you know what happens when the wrong people do awesome drugs.


----------



## MikeHancho85 (Oct 19, 2012)

lokie said:


> you are not fooling this crowed. you may not be there but you are on a
> steep and dangerous path.
> 
> little good will come to you while you are "just trying shit".
> ...


thanks Dr. Phil


----------



## MikeHancho85 (Oct 19, 2012)

im sorry is weed and shrooms not recreational drugs? or are they just not "dangerous" drugs? a drug is a drug is a drug is a drug.


----------



## canndo (Oct 20, 2012)

MikeHancho85 said:


> im sorry is weed and shrooms not recreational drugs? or are they just not "dangerous" drugs? a drug is a drug is a drug is a drug.



While I certainly agree, there is an "other hand", as one drug is not all drugs and all drugs are not the same. PCP is not pot, meth is not oxycodone. In my opinion all drugs are dangerous - yes, each and every one, including our beloved marijuana. I have seen much damage done by marijuana. It cannot be on the one hand the heal all panacea that so many claim and on the other, absolutely benign. There is no free lunch.

And on the other hand, Heroin is not the calvanistic entity that mythos demands. It does not give you the most awesome feeling in the world that you must pay for with your soul. Some happen to like it very much, some don't.


so yes, a drug is a drug is a drug, but not all drugs are equal and therefore a drug is not a drug is not a drug.


Yes?


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 20, 2012)

Have fun OP. Sounds pretty simple actually, but not very fun. Anyways, this is just for the paste, but I guess that's a step in the right direction. I'm pretty sure it's more cost effective just to buy coke. Also, unlike some people here saying how awesome coke is, I don't agree. It sucks, no fun at all, but I've never been an upper kind of guy.

[video=youtube;U_bZZt1zs60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=U_bZZt1zs60#t=91 s[/video]

(good stuff starts around 1:30)

Interesting video, anyways.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 20, 2012)

Coke is highly addictive and expensive ...pot is the opposite..all drugs are not the same..that is what these retards in the DEA want you to believe Pot=Crack=meth


----------



## billybob420 (Oct 20, 2012)

Oops, that above video isnt' the one I thought it was. This one is the one I thought... it's a little better. Well, shows more of the process.

Still sounds like a shitty job though.

[video=youtube;KQil-3FFa64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=KQil-3FFa64[/video]


----------



## doobieboy420 (Oct 21, 2012)

stick with the green bro...best thing you could do...


----------



## MikeHancho85 (Oct 21, 2012)

its all a way to escape or enlighten and its all the same to me. i only use weed but that doesnt make me less of a drug user than someone who likes coke. all im sayin is were all gettin high


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Oct 22, 2012)

MikeHancho85 said:


> its all a way to escape or enlighten and its all the same to me. i only use weed but that doesnt make me less of a drug user than someone who likes coke. all im sayin is were all gettin high


Uh...no?

I'm a medical marijuana patient. Not a medical cocaine patient.

Completely different substances.

And that "a drug is a drug" speech is played out, both by the DEA and people who try to justify booting shit into their arm. 

Yes they are all substances, but so is sugar. Did you get enlightened from your Lucky Charms this morning or escape from life with a bag of Skittles in the afternoon? Probably not.

I'm a libertarian when it comes to illegal drugs. If you're a consenting adult you should be able to ingest whatever you like, provided that it doesn't hurt anyone else. But some drugs ARE bad, regardless of whether we should have access to them or not. A shotgun can still kill you whether it was purchased in a gunstore or round the corner I guess.

Cocaine is badnews. And as far as PURE cocaine? You would more then likely OD very quickly because even the highest purity we see in this country is no where near pure and your expectations for dosage ammounts would be way too high. 

The OP should put that green thumb to use growing HQ nugs and/or fungus. You'll make the World a better place that way than you would by proliferating a substance that the majority of the species is incapable of enjoying responsibly.


----------



## skuba (Oct 22, 2012)

cocaine is pretty fun every now and then with good friends, but 9/10 times the coke sucks and puts a very selfish vibe on the situation.
i've often wondered why more isn't produced domestically but i guess it makes sense.

also every time i've done actual good cocaine, i get this feeling like i'm going to have a heart attack, can't chill out, and then feel like complete ass later. weed, beer, and psycadelics for this guy <------


----------



## youngpablo (Oct 25, 2012)

Wouldnt recomend anybody doin a1 ......ive seen guys take a .4 of pure100 and turn it into 2.5 w/cut and have heads lining up for more.....


----------



## kmeta (Feb 27, 2015)

hurry up http://www.ebay.com/itm/Erythro-peruvian-xylum-seeds-coca-cola-/251858543590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3f063e6


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

It is possible to buy anything.

But why buy the seeds when you can buy pounds of the leaves in tea bags?
To answer your vauge misworded question,yes cocaine leaves can be purchases to do a home extraction...


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

canndo said:


> Yes you can grow coca, yes you can get Erythroxylum novogranatense /Erythroxylum var. coca seeds. You can grow them in high humidity environments and they will likely resist some of the diseases that afflict the plant when grown outside of it's more native habitat. Then you can brew a refreshing tea from the leaves. You will most likely never get enough cocain from the process (it is easy) of extraction from the leaves.


I've got a method that gets about an ounce from a box of leaves..but it is a pita.


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 28, 2015)

lowblower said:


> Id never buy it but i would grow a plant and try it traditionally, so is it possible to get hold of seeds? Thanks


OP if you want good coke it would be far less effort to just buy like an 1/8th and re purify it, and then cut it like 50/50 or something so its safe. Don't hold on to the 50/50 being safe as a fact you should probably research that, I just know that you can re purify your coke and its not supposed to be that tough.

Google it.

If you want good coke that is probably your best bet


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 28, 2015)

Cut 50/50 to be safe? Why purify if you're cutting it? Why cut it at all? Who wants cut?


----------



## GemuGrows (Feb 28, 2015)

BWG707 said:


> Cut 50/50 to be safe? Why purify if you're cutting it? Why cut it at all? Who wants cut?





GemuGrows said:


> Don't hold on to the 50/50 being safe as a fact you should probably research that, I just know that you can re purify your coke and its not supposed to be that tough.


^Maybe read what I said before being a bitch? Maybe give an opinion instead of being a bitch?


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ouch... Sorry to upset you, just can not make sense of your post so I asked a few questions. Feel free not to answer them and attack me instead.


----------



## D port Growth (Mar 1, 2015)

I think I remember it being chop then gasoline Soak the leaves then drain. And then add hydrochloric acid and heat and pow white Christmas. I could be missing a step it's been awhile since I was into that shit. You would need a couple lbs of leaves for a minimal amount of powder like a oz ish. Either way just taste it before you buy it. Look for the fish scale lookin chonch


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2015)

instead of cutting, why not just do real small bumps?


----------



## GemuGrows (Mar 1, 2015)

BWG707 said:


> Ouch... Sorry to upset you, just can not make sense of your post so I asked a few questions. Feel free not to answer them and attack me instead.


Sorry i wasnt a very happy meal last night anyways.

In the hands of a lot of drug users though 50/50 coke would probably be safer than pure. Kinda like cutting heroin so people dont OD themselves (key word being kinda)


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Before someone dies...
And I hope these are in order..the site usually fuckd up sequential shit.thought I'd post this,someone else did and I saved it...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ahh figure it out..there are page numbers..


----------



## cashgrassnazz (Oct 11, 2015)

This is why they say weed is a gateway.. COCAINE REALLY..Hmm it's even harder you know what fuck it..


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 11, 2015)

cashgrassnazz said:


> This is why they say weed is a gateway.. COCAINE REALLY..Hmm it's even harder you know what fuck it..


You ressurected this thread. Now you gotta do an extraction. And journalize it. With pics kid!


----------



## cashgrassnazz (Oct 11, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> You ressurected this thread. Now you gotta do an extraction. And journalize it. With pics kid!


 How'd I end up here.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 11, 2015)

cashgrassnazz said:


> How'd I end up here.


"Now you got tha' juice."


----------



## Fringefarm (May 7, 2019)

Coca seed are legal but harvesting leaves I’m most certain are illegal. 

Growing coca is only practical for chewing or making tea on a (personal use) basis. 

Coca seeds need to be planted right away and can take 4 weeks to germinate. Easy to grow in pots and indoors. As of today coca seeds are available on eBay, fresh from Hawaii.


----------



## canndo (May 13, 2019)

Dont count on that temperature safeguard. It doesnt work.


----------



## da_nam (Mar 9, 2020)

I would like coca tea.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 9, 2020)

You actually can get a few grams from an older coco Bush the only things is the seeds are only viable for a couple weeks so it hard to get actual viable seeds in north America.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Mar 25, 2020)

New Age United said:


> You actually can get a few grams from an older coco Bush the only things is the seeds are only viable for a couple weeks so it hard to get actual viable seeds in north America.


You do realize as well that they take a long time to grow, it’s not like a pot plant


----------



## New Age United (Mar 25, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> You do realize as well that they take a long time to grow, it’s not like a pot plant


Yes older as in a few years old


----------



## Haricot Vert (Mar 25, 2020)

When is the right time of year to begin looking for online cocoa seed vendors?


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Mar 25, 2020)

First snowfall of the year


----------



## zoik (Jul 16, 2020)

for real? How? Where? deets please!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 27, 2020)

lowblower said:


> Id never buy it but i would grow a plant and try it traditionally, so is it possible to get hold of seeds? Thanks


Chewing the leaf and producing actual cocaine is completely different. You literally need acres of plants to make it worth your while if you're looking to make proper powder and good luck keeping that on the DL


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 5, 2020)

GemuGrows said:


> OP if you want good coke it would be far less effort to just buy like an 1/8th and re purify it, and then cut it like 50/50 or something so its safe. Don't hold on to the 50/50 being safe as a fact you should probably research that, I just know that you can re purify your coke and its not supposed to be that tough.
> 
> Google it.
> 
> If you want good coke that is probably your best bet


cut it with baby lax, that way you’ll think it’s really good


----------



## jolle56 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi, do you ship seeds to Sweden?


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Oct 18, 2020)

lowblower said:


> Im 25 bro lol Im not a crack head i said i wanna grow some pure coke to either snort at some festival or just munch on the leaves or make a tea or some shit. I dont want a kilo and i aint got the kind of life where i can just start snorting i got alot of shit to do


Bro i know you shooting meth at this point...lol jk


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 21, 2020)

lowblower said:


> Id never buy it but i would grow a plant and try it traditionally, so is it possible to get hold of seeds? Thanks


Getting coca seeds is the first tricky part. Just note you will not be able to grow enough to produce powder coke. Only traditional chewing method. I wouldnt risk it. Its illegal and you get basically little results. I was think of possibly doing a kratom tree. My problem is that the plant would always have to be small and low yield. Mabe some day I will get a kratom tree before they schedule that.


----------



## canndo (Oct 21, 2020)

Cocaine content of leaves is between .25 and .77 percent.

I have no idea how much a single bush might yield.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 21, 2020)

Have you read or seen the movie trainspotting? 
There's a line "I thought I'd try it once and i've been trying it once ever since" no one thinks they'll get a habit but it starts with trying it once, just don't! 
It's a fucking mugs game and I'm speaking from experience.


----------

